# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Красивые обои

## Stych

*Делимся обоями.* 

*Обои Windows Vista и Windows 7. Разрешение в основном 1920*1200* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

Небольшая моя подборочка
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

ну, это ... про BMW если кому чё нить надо, так я лехко ....

----------


## Stych

*Windows_7_Build_7048_Wallpaper*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Будут повторы, звиняйте, не перибирал)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Жменька обоев от vladstudio.com
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

На разный вкус...

    Spoiler Ярко-зелёные с Windows XP

    Spoiler Тема Шрека для Windows XP

    Spoiler Простые тёмно-зелёные с Windows XP

    Spoiler Фиолетовые тона, девушка в неглиже

    Spoiler Любителям Opera

    Spoiler Природа, море, бирюза

    Spoiler Лого ОНТ, серые тона

    Spoiler Windows XP в золотых тонах

    Spoiler Лебедь. Не то, чтобы красиво, но необычно...

----------


## Asteriks

Мои любимые:

    Spoiler Windows XP, голубой фон

    Spoiler Белый фон, шагает драже M&M's

    Spoiler Коричневые тона, пальмы, тропики

    Spoiler Из коллекции Стича. Природа, горы, море, цвет сине-жёлтый

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Немного цветочков, листочков. Размер, к сожалению, маловат, зато стандарт. Буду добавлять.

----------


## Asteriks

И для мужского пола что-то, может, не совсем подходящее, но мне хотелось приятное сделать нашим мужчинам.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Красивые, особенно рамашки в чашке...

----------


## vova230

А мне кораблик понравился. Уже на стол установил

----------


## Asteriks

Для Харона, он девок голых любит!

----------


## Vanya

не только Харон)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Для любителей музыки))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Не знаю, как будет смотреться, но тона очень нежные, что-то такое гардинно-дачное)

----------


## BiZ111

вот, большой котик  

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

